# Audi TT Quattrophneia London to Brighton TT run 2022 vid



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

in this episode we will be doing a London to Brighton TT run called Quattrophenia which we put together after @Andycharger  charger and myself did a trial run earlier this year. We are hoping that this will become a annual event that  @Andycharger  . @The Parrott Bro’s  and myself will organise, we have a learned a lot from this and next year will be bigger and better. thanks for watching


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Excellent turnout & brilliant video. 
Hoggy.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Excellent turnout & brilliant video.
> Hoggy.


thanks mate we are planning on doing this event again next year as it was a success and everyone enjoyed it 👍


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Was a great day. From what you've said on the day/on the live stream yesterday you already know what to do to make it even better next year (route map, checkpoints). It was fun, especially the stop offs. I'll put a few of my photos on here


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)




----------

